# Frogs Falling 2 feet



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, so I moved my pair of tarapoto from quarantine into their new tank yesterday. But I saw them time after time crawl up the walls to the very top and then loose their grip depending what they were jumping on and falling all the way down to the bottom where the substrate is. 

Can they get hurt by falling? This is my first 20 long vertical build. Didn't think they would not be able to grip to some areas of the background. I assume where the coco fiber is stuck to the clay.

So far they haven't gotten hurt that I noticed. It takes them just a few seconds before they are hoping along again. But I was concerned. 

Here is the tank:
If you notice there is a vine coming out of the top glass going down and this is where the tarapoto tried to grasp on to one of the times that it fell. To the clay part that is holding the vine up.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just give them time to get adjusted to the new viv, they will be fine, i saw frogs fall or jump from about 5-6 ft high up in the wild and they kept on hopping just fine.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Whew, thanks! When I would see then just keep on hoping it was like watching a cartoon. They are a bit startled, but not hurt. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

In 95% of cases they'll be fine. Here's the other 5%: I have an azureus who, as a froglet when I moved homes, jumped to the floor and broke one of its front legs. The leg has never healed correctly and I have a gammy frog for life... 

So be careful.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Aww, that is so sad. I hope that does not happen. The only thing hard on the floor of the tank is a small log with moss on it. The rest is substrate with leaf litter on top. I hope they don't hurt themselves.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

They are liking it much better BTW compared to their little sterlite tub.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

in the wild some frogs will jump off of trees upwards of 90 ft in the air. they are fine. dont worry.

james


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I think it depends what species it is - thumbs or pums can probably take it, I doubt the larger more terrestrial ones could do as well though.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Frogs falling is never a problem...It's more when they land! jk
Remember, JohnC's frog landed on a hard floor. Chances would be crazy rare for a frog to hurt himself seriously in a properly set up viv.
Doug


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those videos are a little bias as they give the frog no other choice but to jump


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Julio said:


> those videos are a little bias as they give the frog no other choice but to jump


Couldn't the frog just.. not jump?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do we know if those frogs survived the jumps? That first one made an awfully loud landing for such a little frog.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

chinoanoah said:


> Couldn't the frog just.. not jump?


in the first the frog has no choice, its in a film canister and sees and oportunity for freedom, in the second, how would you feel if i pushed you off a tree?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I guess I've never been inside a film canister before.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

I would assume the same principles behind the way a cat survives a long fall would apply here. 

I'm sure 2 feet won't hurt a frog that spends most of its life in bromeliads hundreds of feet above the ground in nature.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

That second video was really eerie! 

The maniacal, humming woman forcing the frog to jump to his death!!!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I really doubt that frog died


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> Do we know if those frogs survived the jumps? That first one made an awfully loud landing for such a little frog.


I remember this paper being referenced in my physics class as an example of surface area and friction... 

http://www.phys.ufl.edu/courses/phy3221/spring10/HaldaneRightSize.pdf 

skip down to page two, first complete paragraph at the top of the page.. 

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting!

However "You can drop a mouse down a thousand-yard mine shaft; and, on
arriving at the bottom it gets a slight shock and walks away, *provided that
the ground is fairly soft*"

That frog was dropped on concrete.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

frogface said:


> Interesting!
> 
> However "You can drop a mouse down a thousand-yard mine shaft; and, on
> arriving at the bottom it gets a slight shock and walks away, *provided that
> ...


Read the comments from the person who posted the clip


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've had tincts jump and hit a concrete floor from four feet in the air with absolutely no problems. 

In the article I pointed out, the drop occured at a significantly greater height..and applies to the frogs. 

The impact on the concrete is probably loud due to it being closer to the microphone and if you place a loose sheet of plastic on a concrete floor and then drop something on it, you can get a louder sound than if it impacted the floor. 

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Read the comments from the person who posted the clip


Well that would have been a really good idea


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

those are some really fucked up videos
they made me sick tbh


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

nurse3766 said:


> those are some really fucked up videos
> they made me sick tbh


Language...


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Just to add my experience, I had a full grown tinct jump from the top of the viv "Legs sprawled out" onto a hard wood coffee table. No ill effects, the distance was 2.5-3 feet.

It probably has to do a lot with the way they land. Just like us, if you take a hard fall you are going to be in some pain.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I had a galact jump from probably 4 feet, he fell on carpet though. But was perfectly find. Scared me to death though!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

that was so twisted ... "la la la, ho hummm, gonna poke you with this stick until you bail!" 

I'm sure terminal velocity of a thumbnail frog is relatively low... If you look at their cross-sectional area, all sprawled out, they're way better off then a denser bodied frog like a tinc or say... this poor fella.










They probably grab a few leaves on the way down like that giant blue woman in avatar to slow em down a bit more. 

Let's get nerdy on it ... 

Velocity_terminal=sqrt[(2*frog_weight)/(drag_coefficient*air_density*frontal_frog_area)]

... Does anyone have a good equation for shape effects on a falling frog??? ... ahh, I lost my train of thought.


----------

